# Leisure battery



## colail (Oct 26, 2010)

Help needed please, I have a Chausson flash 8 and have just spent two hours looking for the leisure battery, but to no avail.

I have spoken to two dealers, with no results, because it is Sunday.
No help in the manual either.
Any suggestions appreciated.

Regards Colin


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If its the same as the 03 it is in a box hung below the floor in the garage, with a plastic black lid accessable from inside the garage. If you dont have a rear garage it possibly is under the rear floor accessable from above


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Colin

It could be under either the drivers or passenger seats

Regards

R/M


----------



## colail (Oct 26, 2010)

Still looking for leisure battery on flash 8, its not under the seats, its not in the garage ,its not anywhere, one dealer told me its under the bed, one told me its under one of the side seats, does it have one?
Somebody must have a 2008 model Chausson Flash 08, and know where the leisure battery is.

In anticipation

Colin


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Are you able to visually trace the direction of any wiring in the habitation area? That may point you in the right direction.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

FWIW on my 2008 Allegro 96 it's under the floor in the locker housing the fuse box etc. It might be easier if you can, to look under the motorhome for a recessed box.

Malcolm


----------



## colail (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks to all, just found it. It was under the bed, in a little box next to the gas bottles, although in a seperate compartment, covered with various bits and pieces which came with the van.


----------

